# Joint Cracking in 6 month old



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have recently noticed that Gunners joints are making a cracking sound every now and then. He isn't lame or showing signs of pain.

Is this a normal growing thing?


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

Not normal.Shouldn't be making any sounds.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no. not normal.

how old is gunner?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

what the heck. The other dog forum said it was normal for growing dogs. He is almost 7 months old. Weighs 48 lbs.


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

I would get some x-rays done. It is never a good sign and especially at that age.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've rarely had dogs that young so I can't give you any advice. But I think if my dogs joints were cracking, I'd be thinking maybe it could be a joint problem, especially if he's going to be a large dog. 

i had a great dane that had terrible hip dysplasia - i don't remember his age when I got him (probably never knew it) but i do remember his joints cracked some.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

As I stated on the other forum Rhett did this for a couple weeks around the time that he was G's age....now Ive not heard a single crack for about a month.....

Cant say as how I remember it with Brody, but I did notice it with Rhett.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I should clarify, it is not his hips that are clicking. It is his ankles (wrists?), specifically the front.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If it were me, I would go with the xrays. I have never heard any dogs (mine or any others either) making sounds in their joints.


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had plenty of puppies and never had cracking joints...and x-ray couldn't hurt.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Cracking in the joints could indicate it doesn't have enough synovial fluid in that joint. I would suggest giving a Glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement if you aren't already. Any Limping or anything like that? Slow to get up? Less active?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> Cracking in the joints could indicate it doesn't have enough synovial fluid in that joint. I would suggest giving a Glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement if you aren't already. Any Limping or anything like that? Slow to get up? Less active?


Definitely DEFINITELY not less active. He acts absolutely fine, totallly normal. I haven't heard the cracking as often as last week. I'll look into that supplement and see if it will help.


----------

